
Audio Ruler – Measure distance between iPhone and earphone - aexol
Hi all,<p>This app measures distance between earphone and iPhone.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;apps.apple.com&#x2F;app&#x2F;id1509013330<p>I am not the maker of the app explicitly, but I did develop the algorithm behind it. The main problem was that any delay caused by the device disqualified the result as 1 nanosecond delayed made the measurement inaccurate. I spent 2 years and made the scientific paper on my University which began my adventure with measuring Sound Waves.<p>Just to add - I am not a physicist, but I like challenges.<p>If there are any people that are sound waves masters reading this - we can make many exciting apps together just DM me.<p>The next app we will make using the sound algorithms is a thermometer. I already have a proof of concept working. Have a nice day y&#x27;all!
======
aexol
There is a video how this app works on Product Hunt Landing page if you want
to see first

[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/audio-
ruler](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/audio-ruler)

------
aexol
[https://apps.apple.com/app/id1509013330](https://apps.apple.com/app/id1509013330)
Link to the app

